

There Might Be 100 Million Planets In Our Galaxy With Complex Life - 1and2equals0
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread1015412

======
thrill
We can wave our hands all we want, but the _known_ number remains for now at
one.

Which I find much more philosophically and scientifically intriguing.

